# Any music shops near slab city that sell ukulele strings?



## SnakeOilWilly (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm planning a trip to slab city in the next 2 years but I want to bring my ukulele. I was wondering if there were any music stores near the slabs that sell ukulele strings, or if I should just start hoarding string sets...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 22, 2015)

There *might* be a place in El Centro. Of course, you could have found that out with a google search instead of bothering us. 

All this 'preparation' for slab city is pretty uneccesary. Just go, you'll be fine.


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Mar 22, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> There *might* be a place in El Centro. Of course, you could have found that out with a google search instead of bothering us.
> 
> All this 'preparation' for slab city is pretty uneccesary. Just go, you'll be fine.



Yeah you're right. I should just bite the bullet and leave already.


----------



## Odin (Mar 22, 2015)

Friend. Go.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 22, 2015)

SnakeOilWilly said:


> Yeah you're right. I should just bite the bullet and leave already.



sorry if i sounded nasty, i woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. still though, you should just go


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Mar 22, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> sorry if i sounded nasty, i woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning. still though, you should just go



Naw it's OK. I'm starting to feel the same way each time I see an "I'm new to train hopping give me all your knowledge" thread. I looked on google but the stores I found didn't seem to sell uke strings. I might just end up buying a 3/4 size acoustic guitar.

Also I'm sure I can find this elsewhere but Haven't most of the snow birds left now that it's almost april?


----------

